# HDX guides ??



## Baldguy (Jul 22, 2006)

The Breakaway HDX sounds awfully good so far. I can't, though, find it stated what make / type guides are on the rod. Anyone ? Thanks.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Forecast/Batson


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Batson Forecarst*

Clyde what do you think of these guides????


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I've only used one set. Built the rod less than a year ago and a ring has already popped out. I'll stick with Fuji.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

when i asked about the guides on the rod i was told by nick in marlton that they were chinese pieses of crap . i asked if blanks would be available and he said no.ill get another rod...just my opinion


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

the blanks are available on nick's site , he also has the tourney butt for them ...


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

Those are not the blanks. When he refers to "blank butt", what is meant is that there is no reel seat. I got to take a look at the HDX, with the "blank butt" it is much nicer than the LDX in both fit and finish. 

However as Chris stated the guides, components and blanks are all from China. This dosen't make them necessarly bad just the way it is. But for the price pretty good. Also its a true 8 & bait heaver.

I also checked out the tournament butt very stiff as it should be. This butt makes the rod a full 14'. This may be a good entry level or first tournament rod, but its no Zippy.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Those are not the blanks. When he refers to "blank butt", what is meant is that there is no reel seat


leave it to nick to confuse me


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

SurffishNJ said:


> However as Chris stated the guides, components and blanks are all from China. This dosen't make them necessarly bad just the way it is. .


wasnt me bad talking the components..he said chinese pieces or crap..not my words..


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

chris storrs said:


> wasnt me bad talking the components..he said chinese pieces or crap..not my words..


That response from Nick is an inside running joke that started some time ago when the LDX first came out. He uses it whenever there is the slightest hint of negativity about the Chinese rods so he doesn’t have to listen shinola, he's smart. I’ve used the LDX for a year now with no guide problems. I’ve been building rods for over 30 yrs. with all the guides and have seen several Fuji rings pop. I think the Breakaway DX line is the best bang for the buck right now. I also fish with a Quattra Sport at 3X the cost.


----------

